# Forum Forum Help Desk Introduce Yourself  Patios Carports & Decks

## gazmysta

Howdy All, 
New to this site and spent a few hours going through the threads, nothing like brothers in arms and the tools to have may people come together. 
Some great tools on here, and I'm more than happy to help out as well, i have a Patio, carport and decks business and we also supply patio and carport kits Australia wide. 
So I see this site as a great vehicle to share information, but just as important to learn as well. 
Happy Days 
Gary

----------

